# Avengers: Endgame: Neuer Spider-Man-Trailer statt Post-Credit-Szene



## Zelada (11. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame: Neuer Spider-Man-Trailer statt Post-Credit-Szene* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame: Neuer Spider-Man-Trailer statt Post-Credit-Szene*


----------



## Asuramaru (11. Mai 2019)

Ich glaub Phase 3 war nur das Ende vom Anfang den wie der Trailer verrät gibt es jetzt auch das Multiversum und mit der Übernahme von Fox gehört nicht nur Galactus zum MCU sondern noch viel mächtigere Wesen.


*Die mächtigsten Wesen im Marvel Universum/Marvel Cinematic Universum*
Dornmammu (Auftritt in Doctor Strange)
*Silver Surfer* Durch die Übernahme von Fox
*Galactus* Durch die Übernahme von Fox
*Phoenix Force* Durch die Übernahme von Fox
Celestrials (Auftritt in Guardians of the Galaxy und Guardians of the Galaxy vol.2)
Die vier Entinitäten (Easter-Egg in Guardians of the Galaxy in einer Steinplatte zu sehen)
Living Tribunal
One-Above-All

Und bei diesen drei wird es richtig Interessant,weil Galactus von der Phoenix Force erschaffen wurde und der Silver Surfer sein Board von Galactus erhalten hat,mit der übernahme von Fox hat man nun auch diese Wesen.Wir haben hier 3 mächtige Wesen die sich überscheiden.

*Silver Surfer*
Erhalten hat der Silver Surfer diese Kräfte von *Galactus*, dem er lange Zeit als Herold dienen musste ...

*Galactus*
*Der "Weltenverschlinger" Galactus ist der einzige Überlebende eines vergangenen Universums, der in ein kosmisches Wesen transformiert wurde*. Er ist weithin gefürchtet, weil er sich von Energie ernährt, die er aus der Materie von Planeten gewinnt. Diese Energie kann Galactus wiederum nutzen, um sich und andere durch Raum und Zeit zu teleportieren. Zudem kann Galactus Verrat praktisch riechen, denn er scannt ständig den Geist aller Wesen in seiner Umgebung.

*Phoenix Force*
Geschaffen wurde *Galactus* in seiner kosmischen Form von der unsterblichen Phoenix Force, einem "Kind des Universums", wie Marvel.com festhält. Im Laufe seiner Geschichte vereinte sich der Phoenix immer wieder mit verschiedenen Lebewesen, seine bekannteste (und mächtigste) Inkarnation ist aber die *Mutantin Jean Grey*. Der Phoenix steigert die ohnehin schon enormen Kräfte der Telepathin ins Unermessliche und setzt enorme Energien frei, die sogar zur Entstehung von schwarzen Löchern führen können.
Quelle: https://www.turn-on.de

Das gibt vollkommen neue Möglichkeiten im MCU,wenn es derart mächtige Wesen gibt ist es nur Logisch das eine Carol Danvers über enorme Kräfte verfügen muss,wie will man sonst gegen solche Wesen ankommen.


----------



## WasEnLos (12. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> ...
> 
> One-Above-All
> ...



Schade das Stan Lee in Endgame nicht als One Above All aufgetreten ist. Wäre ein genialer Abschied gewesen.
Durch seine Präsenz in allen Filmen verkörpert er diese Rolle zwar indirekt, aber etwas "episches",  storyrelevantes wäre das Sahnehäupchen gewesen.


----------



## Asuramaru (12. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht wird Stan ja mal Digital als One Above All hergestellt,aber hier habe ich etwas Interessantes gefunden und zwar Fragen die die Russo brüder und Drehbuchautoren beantwortet haben zu Infninity War und Endgame.Unteranderem wird hier beantwortet warum Natasha keine beerdigung hat und warum Captain America so Alt zurück gekommen ist.Es wurde sogar darüber nachgedacht das living tribunal in Infinity War einzufügen,diese Idee ist aber noch immer nicht vom Tisch.

*AVENGERS: ENDGAME – Russo Brüder sprechen über den Film, Iron Man, Loki, offene Fragen und vieles mehr… ! SPOILERGEFAHR !*
https://mbd-world.de/news/avengers-...-offene-fragen-und-vieles-mehr-spoilergefahr/

*AVENGERS: ENDGAME – Drehbuchautoren beantworten offene Fragen zu der Story, den Toten, den Charakteren und vieles mehr ! SPOILER !*
https://mbd-world.de/news/avengers-...oten-den-charakteren-und-vielem-mehr-spoiler/

Es ist ja auch ein Film über die Eternals geplant und hier kann es auch noch Interessant werden,weil Thanos einer der Eternals ist,dazu gibt es sogar in Infinity War ein Easter-Egg.



> Als Thanos und Gamora auf der Suche nach dem Seelestein auf Vormir auf den Red Skull treffen, sagt dieser zu Thanos „Sohn des A´Lars“. In den Comics ist A´Lars, der Sohn des mächtigen Eternal Kronos, Thanos leiblicher Vater.





> Titanischer Mutant [geboren mit dem Deviant Syndrom]; Der gefürchtete Titan Thanos wurde als Sohn von Eternals mit dem Deviant Syndrom geboren und ist somit ein einzigartiges Wesen im bekannten Universum. Dies machte ihn nicht nur einzigartig, sondern auch ungewöhnlich mächtig, sogar unter seinesgleichen den Eternals.


Quelle: https://mbd-world.de/charaktere/thanos/

Thanos muss noch nicht vom Tisch sein,da kann noch etwas kommen wenn es einen Film geben soll der sich um die Eternals dreht.


----------

